# 2013 Hartland North Trail 22FBS.



## Lee Rheinschmidt (Dec 21, 2021)

We recently purchased a 2013 North Trail. First trip out we found the table cups in the floor along with the floor surronding the cups are very loose (wobbly). Any suggestions for repair. Putting a plate underneath the floor and bolting the cups to the plate. Enclosed underbelly poses a problem. Any body have a simular problem. Whats the solution?


----------

